# looking for a place to hunt *****



## coonhunter (Aug 15, 2010)

I have been running hounds on **** for about a year now and I am always looking for a new place to run the doggs. Just thought this might be the place to ask this question.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Florida has lots of *****!


----------



## coonhunter (Aug 15, 2010)

sorry i am looking for a place in utah (close to salt lake )

thanks


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a buddy in Spanish Fork that could use your help. PM me and I'll get you in touch with him.


Thanks,

Jesse


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

The racoons have been in my corn lately....not sure how many, but suspecting a family of 3-4.
Anyway, I caught one in the trap last night and just finished diposing of it. Hopefully I can get another couple tonight.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Odgen canyon has tons, fairview has tons, spring city, tremonton, any smaller town with agriculture seems to have a fair amount of ***** right now. We just did some pup training this weekend and on the drive to spring city i bet i counted 50 roadkill *****. What kind of dogs you running??


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

coonhunter said:


> sorry i am looking for a place in utah (close to salt lake )
> 
> thanks


Racoons are pretty much everywhere in Utah now. Shouldn't have any trouble finding them. I see them dead on the highways all the time.


----------

